# anyone know anything about this gun?



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

i`ve been wanting a .17 in a semi auto and this one looks pretty nice. anyone ever heard anything good or bad about it?




*Accelerator Rifle*







Accelerator Rifle With Black ShroudThis unique and versatile semi-automatic rifle is chambered for either .22 WMR or .17HMR. The features of the ACCELERATOR Rifle include construction from high strength corrosion resistant 17-4 Stainless Steel.The fluted stainless steel bull barrel has a diameter of .875 inches and a length of 18 inches.The comfortable pistol grip stock is molded of Polymer composite for great durability.This rifle includes an aluminum shroud that incorporates a weaver rail to allow the mounting of a variety of scopes,sights and optics as well as the standard red dot sight system.The manual safety as well as the firing pin block ensures safe use.A last round bolt hold open feature will alert the shooter of an empty magazine.The ACCELERATOR Rifle is 100% American made and is covered under a lifetime warranty, and includes a California DOJ approved cable lock.
*SPECS*Caliber:.................................................................................. .22 WMR / .17 HMR
Magazine Capacity:..................................................................................9 rounds
O.A.Length:.........................................................................................32.5 inches
O.A.Height:..............................................................................................7 inches
Barrel Length:.........................................................................................18 inches
Weight:...................................................................................................8 pounds
Material:...........................................................................Stainless Steel /Polymer​
RIFLE PICTURES​
*Models*
Models MR-22 and MR-17 are avaliable with either a Black or Silver Shroud.

*Basic*​
1 (9) Round Magazine​
*Suggested Retail **$ 512.00*​

​
Click to Enlarge*Standard*​
Red/Green Dot Optic​
2 (9) Round Magazines​
*Suggested Retail*
*$ 549.00*​
Click to Enlarge
( 9 ) Round Magazine: $ 36.00 Each

*Package Deals*
Packages listed below are for Models MR-22 and MR-17 and are avaliable with either a Black or Silver Shroud

*Package - P 1*​
Detachable Iron Sights​
Nylon Sling with Detachable Swivels​
2 (9) Round Magazines​
*Suggested Retail*
*$ 667.00*​
Click to Enlarge*Package - P 2*​
3-9X40 Scope​
Scope Rings​
Nylon Sling with Detachable Swivels​
2 (9) Round Magazines​
*Suggested Retail*
*$ 667.00*​
Click to Enlarge*Package - P 3*​
Detachable Iron Sights​
Nylon Sling with Detachable Swivels​
6"-9" Bipod​
2 (9) Round Magazines​
*Suggested Retail*
*$ 755.00*​
Click to Enlarge*Package - P 4*​

[*]3-9X40 Scope​[*]Scope Rings​
Nylon Sling with Detachable Swivels​
6"-9" Bipod​
2 (9) Round Magazines​
*Suggested Retail*
*$ 755.00*​
Click to Enlarge*Package - P 5*​
Detachable Iron Sights​
Red/Green Dot Optic​
Tactical Side Rails​
Flashlight with Remote Pressure Swich​
Nylon Sling with Detachable Swivels​
6"-9" Bipod​
2 (9) Round Magazines​
*Suggested Retail*
*$ 937.00*​
Click to Enlarge







*EXCEL INDUSTRIES, INC. *
*Corporate Office & Manufacturing Facility *
4510 Carter Court Chino, California 91710
Phone (909) 627-2404 Fax (909) 627-7817​*http://www.excelarms.com/*​
*Southwestern Manufacturing Facility* 
Bullhead City, Arizona 86429

www.ExcelArms.com​


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I don't know from experience but I have seen many reviews of the Excel Arms pistol version of this weapon which they say is the same action as the long gun and they are all bad. They say it jams on Damn near every other shot ( As you can see in all the videos on youtube).*

*I am not sure about this but my understanding is that with the semi auto system using 17HMR ammo that is pointed, it has a huge problem cycling. I found this out when I was researching a semi auto .22 mag pistol with high cap mags, I found only two and settled on the KelTec PMR 30 which I love. *

*I love the 17 HMR round, it's a tack driver, I wish they would come out with a good semi version of it. I have a Savage bolt action target /varmit rifle that is sweet as well and a semi auto pistol would be nice. Apparently FN has got the problem handled with it's 5.7x28 round in centerfire I don't know what the issue is with the 17.*


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

What Turtle said. They havnt really perfected the .17 in a semi auto.

Those things are about the price of a nice AR. Yeah ammo is a bit more expensive but unless you are planning on shooting an invasion of zombie squirrels, a 5.56 AR is more practical even if you just are punching paper.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

My Marlin 60 in .22 was $120 and can kill anything that over priced gun can.


----------

